# vat query



## 25euronote (30 May 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum, but anyone know how to get a vat invoice out of DAFT.ie


----------



## bazermc (30 May 2012)

I think you will have to provide more info then the above?  

Are you providing services to DAFT.ie or vice versa
Are you the service receiver or service provider
Have you just tried asking them
What is the invoice for
Why do you need a VAT invoice?


----------



## 25euronote (31 May 2012)

being charged vat on daft advert. i want to claim the vat back


----------



## capnhand (31 May 2012)

What sort of business are you?


----------



## bazermc (31 May 2012)

how do you know you are being charged VAT if they havent given you a VAT invoice, was it included in the quote/payment?

Have you tried just asking them straight out>


----------



## 25euronote (3 Jun 2012)

25euronote said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum, but anyone know how to get a vat invoice out of DAFT.ie


I thought the question was straight forward enough............

I presume no body has the asnwer.


----------



## bazermc (3 Jun 2012)

It is staraight forward questionand they should give you a VAT invoice, if they charged you VAT.

Just contact call or email them


----------



## 25euronote (4 Jun 2012)

bazermc said:


> It is staraight forward questionand they should give you a VAT invoice, if they charged you VAT.
> 
> Just contact call or email them



Thanks, If I try to contact them by phone its a high value premium rate phone number.
I contacted them by email and got an excel spread sheet of payments made, (they are substantial) , without reference to the vat charged or indeed a vat number.
Why cant companies, when they are charging vat online issue a vat receipt for every purchase? 
Eg DAFT, Done deal, vodafone etc etc.

If I want to offset my vat on sales against my purchases, I will have to have an invoice with the suppliers vat number, address, invoice number / reference etc.


----------



## Crugers (4 Jun 2012)

You could always wait until they "invoice" you before making a payment...


----------



## 25euronote (4 Jun 2012)

Daft: enter user name and password.
enter advert. credit card information requested. press confirm. payment gone. email confirming payment accepted. NO INVOICE

done deal: enter advert. mobile num etc etc. phone 1550 number to authorise advert. 3.50 approx taken from phone account. Email confirming acceptance of advert.  NO INVOICE

vodafi=one / o2 log on to bof i , apply for 20 euro credit. go through all the motions.  20 euro taken out of account. NO INVOICE.

Assume 4 daft adverts per month  120 euro incl vat

assume 10 done deal adverts per month  40 euro incl vat approx.

vodafone 40 euro credit per month incl vat.

as vat is now 23 % , its a sizable amount to be reclaimed.

My point is if a company can email you confirmation of your payment, why cant they send an invoice????


----------



## Tentman (4 Jun 2012)

You could tell them in an email that you  will withold payment until you receive (a) VAT invoices.


----------



## 25euronote (5 Jun 2012)

Tentman said:


> You could tell them in an email that you  will withold payment until you receive (a) VAT invoices.


you CANT WITHOLD PAYMENT!!!!!

Its either pay or you dont get to advertise.

Is any one reading the post?

If you purchase 20 euro credit online for your phone - vat is included in the price - 23% - 
what i amk asking is where do you get a vat receipt or vat invoice???


----------



## mandelbrot (5 Jun 2012)

25euronote said:


> you CANT WITHOLD PAYMENT!!!!!
> 
> Its either pay or you dont get to advertise.
> 
> ...


 
Alright relax, no need for tantrums... a bank holiday weekend is probably not the best time to be trying to get answers to things!

With the mobile phone operators if you are on a billpay plan, you should get a monthly bill with a VAT breakdown. If you don't have a billpay account with them they may assume by default that you are an ordinary consumer and that they aren't obliged to issue a VAT invoice. (See link for info about who is obliged to issue a VAT invoice, but essentially if they don't have your VAT number then they can assume you aren't an accountable person, and that they are not obliged to issue a VAT invoice. [broken link removed])

As for Daft and DoneDeal, I'm not familiar with them as I don't have an account, but is there a facility to open a "business" account with them? It seems like fairly poor form that they wouldn't have a means of distinguishing their business customers from private users, and you can't be the first person to have run into this problem. What they sent you in response to your email seems a bit bizarre, so I'd suggest you email them again, quoting your VAT number, request that they provide you with the invoices they are obliged to issue under S.66 VATCA 2010. And you could suggest that you'll be raising the matter with Revenue if they fail to provide you with invoices.

S.66(1) states
*"An **accountable person**-*
*(a) who supplies goods or services-*
*(i) to another **accountable person**,*
(ii) to a public body,
(iii) to a person who carries on an exempted activity,
(iv) to a person (other than an individual) in another Member State of the Community in such circumstances that tax is chargeable at any of the rates specified in section 46(1), or
(v) to a person in another Member State who is liable to pay value-added tax pursuant to the VAT Directive on such supply,
or
(b) who supplies goods to a person in another Member State of the Community in the circumstances referred to in section 30(1)(a)(ii),

*shall issue to the person so supplied, in respect of each such supply, an invoice in such form and containing such particulars as may be specified by **regulations**."*


----------



## 25euronote (5 Jun 2012)

thanks mandlebrot.

sorry if im being pedantic!

I have my reasons!

You have indirectly answered a question that has been playing on my mind, ( I supply services to people who are not vat registered - so can I assume that I dont have to give them a vat invoice? - just a receipt if they request it?


----------



## mandelbrot (5 Jun 2012)

Correct, but you are still obliged to charge them VAT and account for it in the normal way. Some people find it easier for record-keeping purposes (sequential recording of sales) to just issue the same document to everyone.


----------



## Crugers (5 Jun 2012)

25euronote said:


> ...Is any one reading the post?...



Yes - it seems quite a few... 341 views so far! 

You might get better responses and / or more responses if you followed the posting guidelines and made your subject line more specific!



25euronote said:


> ...you CANT WITHOLD PAYMENT!!!!!
> ...



Now that you have explained how the process worked, I for one, have a better understanding of your situation. And you might get more / other suggestions as to how to proceed...

You could possibly contact them to say that if they fail to provide you with appropriate invoices that you will request a charge back via your credit card provider...
There is nothing like losing money to focus minds...


----------

